

A new and bizarre shape-shifting frog - tokenadult
https://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2015/03/29/a-new-and-bizarre-shape-shifting-frog/

======
gus_massa
Read also the comment #2, by Lou Jost:
[https://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2015/03/29/a-new-
an...](https://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2015/03/29/a-new-and-bizarre-
shape-shifting-frog/#comment-1167632)

